# Ice



## TCimages (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Kazoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That's freakin' amazing! Scary dude from the terminator, eat your heart out. Great shot.


----------



## CBK13 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's beautiful! Is this shot with a strobe?


----------



## doenoe (Feb 5, 2008)

oh, that looks sweet. Dont know how you did it, but it rocks.


----------



## TAGMAN (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it frozen or liquid? This is soooooo cool. Is this H2O?


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! This is really cool.  I would buy this...


----------



## fatsheep (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a weird shaped piece of ice you found there.  Great shot, it had me confused for a bit.  I thought it was water at first...


----------



## TCimages (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, thanks for all the great comments.  This was actually thawing ice that was hanging from the rail on my deck.  All natural light.


----------



## Naturegirl (Feb 5, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 5, 2008)

That is gorgeous! Simply amazing!


----------



## fire34fighter (Feb 5, 2008)

What a great capture. Nice job spotting this! Do you use extension tubes on your 100macro? And have you ever tried focus stacking? I think this should would have benefited greatly from a 2-3 image focus stack.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome!!! it looks chrome


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 5, 2008)

Great shot. The only quibble I have with it is that the top left portion of the frame is a bit messy, with little bits coming down from the top of the frame, if you have PS, that'll be an easy fix, that is, if you want to fix it. It's a really nice shot though, good stuff.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and feedback. I actually used extension tubes with my 24-70. I played with stacking, but don't normally shoot macro of still life. It's tough to stack with insects.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 5, 2008)

*drule*


----------



## fire34fighter (Feb 5, 2008)

TCimages said:


> Thanks for the comments and feedback. I actually used extension tubes with my 24-70. I played with stacking, but don't normally shoot macro of still life. It's tough to stack with insects.


Yeah, insects usually are hard to stack..I was surprised when you said you shot this with the 24-70...For some reason it just has a macro feel to it. Great shot either way!


----------



## TCimages (Feb 5, 2008)

well, the extension tubes gave me the ability to focus upclose. Extension tubes are the cheapest and easiest way to get into the macro game.


----------



## fire34fighter (Feb 5, 2008)

TCimages said:


> well, the extension tubes gave me the ability to focus upclose. Extension tubes are the cheapest and easiest way to get into the macro game.


Yeah...The 100mm Macro is next on my list of lenses to get. 

Have you ever tried out the MP-E65? I've noticed you do so awesome macros, that could really give you some amazing pictures a 2:1+


----------



## Puscas (Feb 5, 2008)

sweeeeeettt!!:hail:





pascal


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 5, 2008)

Amazing!!  I never get tired of looking at your macro shots.  What else can I say... Excellent work as usual! :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## peterbj7 (Feb 6, 2008)

Reminds me - has anyone ever posted any pictures of the Quebec Winter Festival?  Round about now.  Amazing carved snow and/or ice sculptures all over the old city.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 6, 2008)

fire34fighter said:


> Yeah...The 100mm Macro is next on my list of lenses to get.
> 
> Have you ever tried out the MP-E65? I've noticed you do so awesome macros, that could really give you some amazing pictures a 2:1+


 
I'm not really into macro at that magnification.  1:1 appeals to me most.  Due to flexibility, I went with the 100mm.  The MP-E65 doesn't allow you to focus to infinity, which means it would be used for macro only.  The 100mm allows you to use it as a prime lens as it focuses to infinity.  


Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## octdigg (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent macro photo, nice work there matey. Is that the old T1000?


----------



## er111a (Feb 6, 2008)

that is very nice and alsome


----------



## niforpix (Feb 6, 2008)

Amazing shot, as usual


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that's different for sure, and awesome.


----------



## Campbell (Feb 6, 2008)

My jaw dropped, literally...


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic... like usual


----------



## TCimages (Feb 6, 2008)

well I can't begin to say how much I appreciate the comments.  Thanks


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 6, 2008)

it is shots like this one that make me realize I have a lot to learn... a lot... and sort of make me want to stop showing off my crap ;-)  hahaha... (joking)... 

really cool and creative!


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 6, 2008)

POWERFUL shot, I'd hang this up in my room.

do you have a full res file and permission for me to print myself a copy, or do you want to work something out so I can get a 14 by 11 print?


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 6, 2008)

wow yeah i would buy this as well. i couldn't believe the " did you set up strobes and everything " ' no just natural light, walked out on my deck and snapped the pic ' BAH!
great job this is beautiful!


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nominated it for Photo Of The Month.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

If some of you guys are serious. My photos are for sale in the link in my sig. This is the Gallery:
http://www.tcproimages.com/Misc

For my friends at TPF, PM me and I can reduce the price if you really want to buy it. 

Again, thank for the comments and the Nomination.


----------



## The Empress (Feb 7, 2008)

Very interesting! Great shot!!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 7, 2008)

Your images are always top notch...wow. :hail::hail:  Every time I open one of your threads, Im never disappointed.  Excellent as always. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClrWtrDsgnr (Feb 7, 2008)

Simply breathtaking. Well done.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks again everyone


----------

